# OT~ Carter is sick with strep again



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ot~
My poor guy is sick with strep throat AGAIN...the second time in only a month.  He has had a fever for 4 days. He was in the dr twice yesterday (one time for a throat culture, and back again last night for a painfull ear that I thought was an ear infection, it wasn't). 
I was told that the strep results would be in this morning, that if I didn't hear from them by noon that it was negative.
Today his fever has spiked, and wouldn't say down with Tylenol or Motrin. He is asleep on the couch again for the 3rd time today. So I called Kaiser back (again) and was talking to the nurse. Long story short, he DOES have strep again and no one called me! GRRRRRRR His meds should be ready in 4 hours (don't ask me why it takes so long). Hopefully he will be felling better soon. He is just miserable.
Please keep your fingers crossed for a quick recovery. I really hope he is feeling better by Easter Sunday~ Last year I had to miss Thanksgiving because my daughter had the flu.....I would hate to miss Easter too!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Katie I am so sorry to hear that your son is not feeling well. I KNOW exactly how your poor son must feel - I had 4 bouts of strep throat back to back in 2005!! I was miserable and I had so many different meds. I'm sending out good vibes to you and your son - he must take it easy and let his body do all the work. Kisses from Oreo and hugs from me to you  If ever you need to just vent, we are always here for you


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy!I know what you are going through....we are quite familiar with strep etc.That stuff is awful!The good news is though,after a few doses of the medicine,he should feel alot better.If you have a humidifer and keep it going for him through the night,it will help too!My little boy has almost been non-stop sick for 6 years!This humidifer thing a lady told me about,and Robbie avoided some sicknesses......I'm all for that!Just keep it really,really clean!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I sure hope your little man starts his recovery soon! Gee, isn't it just awful with some doctors? I've had the same luck where they do a strep test, say the'll call and then don't! What's up with that?  I'm wishing a Happy Easter for you all!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Do not worry once the meds kick in he should be fine just in time for Easter . i If he does not start to feel better then let Kaiser know ASAP .. You may need to try an different antibiotic .. It sounds like he might not have had it totally eradicated the first time .. Did they do a repeat culture ..
With Kaiser I think you have to be very pro active and do your own follow up - they seem to get overwhelmed at times especially in Pediatrics .
Hope the little guy feels better soon - No one wants to feel blue when they are expecting the Easter bunny ..


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Yes . Forgot to tell you warm salt water gargle may help his throat feel a little better . My girlfriend who is a Director of Children's clinic swears by it ..
Old fashioned medicine for sure but it was before we had all these wonder drugs ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, that's too bad! I'm so sorry to hear your little guy is feeling miserable. Wow, that IS a long time to wait for a prescription to be ready! 

Yes, warm salty water is great for sore throats, even Strep so hopefully Carter can manage to do that a few times/day. How old is he?

Good luck with everything!! Let us know how things go.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the postivie thoughts for Carter. He is 6 1/2. 
Hubby decided to go to the pharmacy and see if he can get the meds right away instead of waiting for 4 hours.
Carter is still sleeping on the couch (2 1/2 hours now) and once he wakes up, I will try the warm salt water.
Cosmomom, when you say a repeat culture, do you mean when he is done with the antiboitics to have him tested again?
Thanks again to everyone for thinking of Carter~~


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby. Strep is so painful. He probably was so run down from the first bout that he got it again. It's been going around here also.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Strep throat just isn't any fun....hope the meds go to work quickly.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope Carter will feel better for Easter. Once the meds kick in it should be OK. It stinks having your kids sick. Every good Mom and Dad would rather it be them. Sending lots of Hav love and kisses.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ugh. Poor guy. 

I was a kid who seemed to get strep every time it came around, so I feel for him.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Katie, So sorry to hear Carter not feeling well. Poor little guy. I always feel so helpless when my kids are sick.  I sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

I am so sorry Carter ended up with strep again. I hope the meds will work better this time around and he is up for some festivities at easter. 

Wishing him a speedy recovery,


----------

